# SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung



## bernd456 (5 Oktober 2007)

Auf meiner E-plus Rechnung sind Verbindungen zu 11865 
(SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co. KG 
Wilhelm-Hale-Strasse 50 
80639 München) 
aufgeführt die ich nicht geführt habe. 
Frage: wie schaffen die es, daß diese Verbindungen auftauchen? oder betrügt E-Plus hier mit? 

Frage2: ich buche die Rechnungsbeträge zurück, Überweise die unstrittigen Beträge. Dann wird SNT ein Inkasso einschalten. 
Ich beziehe mich auf das, hier im Forum gelinkte Urteil 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=11958&d=1177614968 
Hab ich ne Chance ohne Anwalt? 

Frage 3: habe unter 
http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/SNT-Inkasso---armer-student--(__f27528.html
gefunden, daß es einem anderen Nutzer von E-Plus wohl ebenso gegangen ist und interessanterweise auch nach einer Vertragsverlängerung, wie es bei mir der Fall ist. Und dort ist auch die Forderung durch SNT entstanden!!!
 Frage geht es anderen auch so. 

Gruß 
Bernd


----------



## Willow81 (6 Juni 2008)

*SNT Multiconnect*

Hallo

So, und schon wieder will mich wer ärgern! :wall:

Heute morgen bekam ich ne freundliche Mahnung über fast 60 Euro, von der "Firma" SNT Multiconnect...

Ich hab da angerufen, und angeblich hätten wir mitte März 2x bei der 11865 angerufen, und der daraus entstandene Rechnungsbetrag von etwas über 40 Euro wäre auf unserer Telefonrechnung ausgeschrieben gewesen.

Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, das da irgendwas war, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wen oder was ich da angerufen haben soll, da ich (wenn überhaupt mal) die 11880 anrufe. Dieser Auskunftdienst ist mir überhaupt nicht bekannt!

Das ich hier keine Rechtsberatung bekomme ist klar, aber ich habe keine ahnung, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten sol...bezahlen?

LG


----------



## webwatcher (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

SNT Multiconnect  (speziell in Verbindung mit 11865 )  taucht mehrfach im Forum auf so auch z.B hier 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> 1 Monat später bekam ich Post von der Firma SNT Multiconnect, ich solle für die Rufnummern 11865 und11878 37,82€ bezahlen.



zugewiesen ist sie laut BNetzA
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/ssss8/Verzeichnis_der_vergebenen_Rufnummern_1ah.html


> A.Ahlers 11865 Deutschland - Auskunft - Vermittlung Ltd. & Co.KG Friedrich-Uhde-Str. 7,
> 65812 Bad-Soden  	  	11865


https://www.solomo.de/?function=staticContent&page=staticTariffServiceNumbers


> 11865 - A.Ahlers Ltd. & Co.KG  	2,99 €/Min.


http://www.dialo.de/karlstein/a-ahlers-ltd-co-kg_35070063.htm


> A. Ahlers LTD. & Co. KG
> Hanauer Landstr. 112
> 63791 Karlstein


http://www.notdienstanzeiger.de/4.html


> (0)11865     die neue Auskunft     alias A.AHLERS  alias Abfluss AAL          Kanal AAL Schädlingsbekämpfungs Ahlers usw?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo,
ich habe die 11865 auf meiner Telekom Rechnung mit aufgeführt aber nie dort angerufen und jetzt habe ich ein Schreiben vom Anwalt bekommen.Hat noch wer so ein Schreiben erhalten??

Cioa


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo,
vermutlich kommen "Verbindungen" zu "11865" wie folgt zustande: 
 Sie haben in der Vergangenheit einen technischen Notdienst alarmieren müssen. Für gewöhnlich tritt die Firma Ahlers auch als Schlüsseldienst, Abflussdienst, Schädlingsbekämpfung, Apotheke, Arzt und unter sonstigen Rubriken im Telefonbuch,Branchenbuch und Fernsprechauskunfteien mit einer Service 0800 Rufnummer auf wo zur Anwahl der 11865 aufgefordert wird.
U.Umständen besteht der Verdacht dass über angerufene Handynummern auf diese Nummer weitergeschaltet wird. 
In jeden Fall sollten Sie von Ihrem Fall jeweils die Bundesnetzagentur unterrichten.
MfG
Deutscher Notdienstanzeiger
Luchs Ltd
Schlüsseldienst Rohrreinigung WARNUNGEN - START


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ste-und-dialer/51154-0800-und-die-folgen.html


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe die 11865 auf meiner Telekom Rechnung mit aufgeführt aber nie dort angerufen und jetzt habe ich ein Schreiben vom Anwalt bekommen.Hat noch wer so ein Schreiben erhalten??
> 
> Cioa



 habe auch eine Rechnung von SNT Multiconnect über 7,96€ erhalten
 und nicht beachtet, weil ohne Details.
 inzwischen fordern -ksp-Rechtsanwälte ,Hamburg- 48,10€.
 haben jetzt belegt, dass im April 2 Anrufe waren. 1x 7sek. dann 2 min.
 weiss jetzt nicht was zu tun richtig ist
 was meint ihr?
 ciao


----------



## media (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect*



Willow81 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So, und schon wieder will mich wer ärgern! :wall:
> 
> ...


hallo
wie ist denn die angelegenheit verlaufen?
habe auch so eine forderung erhalten.
inzwischen eine forderung von ksp-rechtsanwälten erhalten
von 7,96€ - auf 48 € hochgegangen
media


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Guten Tag,

meine Mutter (Alter 77 ) hat auch eine Rechnung von der Telekom mit einer Forderung der Firma
SNT-Multiconnect GmbH & Co.KG 
Service 0900
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 41487

Betrag 100,34 Euro + MwST.

erhalten.

Angeblich habe sie eine 0900 Nummer angerufen. Ist wirklich ein Schweinerei. Da ruft irgend jemand bei einer alten Dame an. Gibt an, dass man was gewonnen habe, man muss auf dem Telefon mit Taste 1 oder 2 oder 3 bestätigen, und dann kommt so eine Rechnung. Da müsste der Verbraucherschutz vehement einschreiten........... mit den alten Leuten kann man es ja machen, oder es zumindest versuchen ! !
Diese Rechnung bezahlt meine Mutter natürlich nicht. Werde dagegen Einspruch erheben.... wenn nötig auch mit einem Anwalt.

LG


----------



## sitzenbleiber (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

hallo.....
 hab auch ne rechnung bekommen von dem verein,über 9,99 euro....


und....
was mach ich damit.....

NICHTS.....

sollen die doch kommen....
sollte da irgendein gericht kommen werde ich sooft Einspruch einlegen bis die es aufgeben...

hat letztes mal übrigens auch bei einer Forderung der deutschen telekom geklappt...

unser fetter helmut hat damals auch alles ausgesessen...

genau das mach ich jetzt auch nur noch...bis denen die kosten übern kopf wachsen....

Prost und gesundes Sitzfleisch...

wünscht......

DER SITZENBLEIBER


----------



## Teleton (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*



> und....
> was mach ich damit.....
> 
> NICHTS.....


Nichtstun bei TK-Forderungen ist (seit der gesetzlichen Neureglung) recht gefährlich. Schau mal in den §45i TKG.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

SNT Multiconnect schaltet(ete) 0900-Nr. auch für C.  C. (Italien) betr. Gewinnversprechen. Mittlerweile wurde dem Netzbetreiber verboten für Verbindungen über diese Rufnr. eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen (zu lassen) und zu inkassieren.

Wende Dich mal an die Bundesnetzagentur


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Uns haben Sie auch 100,34 € netto auf die Telekom-Rechnung gesetzt. Waren auch schon bei der Polizei, die glauben aber das mein Mann Erotik-Hotlines angerufen hat und es vor mir ncht zugeben will.

Ich bzw. wir sind so sauer.

Was können wir tun?


----------



## media (20 November 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

hallo leute
was gibt es neues????
bei mir bleibt die KSP hartnäckig.
ich hätte die forderung über 7.98€ an SNT im april bezahlen sollen.
jetzt verlangen die dafür bereits über 48€ und drohen mit mehr.:wall:
gruss media


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe auch eine Rechnung von SNT Multiconnect über 7,96€ erhalten
> und nicht beachtet, weil ohne Details.
> inzwischen fordern -ksp-Rechtsanwälte ,Hamburg- 48,10€.
> haben jetzt belegt, dass im April 2 Anrufe waren. 1x 7sek. dann 2 min.
> ...



Hallo, ich habe gestern meine Handyrechnung von Base erhalten. Mich traf fast der Schlag. Dort sind Anrufe angegeben 11885, 11816, 11896. Der Betrag beläuft sich auf 200,00€. Komischerweise habe ich letzte Woche meinen Vertrag dort gekündigt weil ich von vielen solcher Fälle bei Base gehört habe. Jetzt haben sie micht auch! Auf anraten meines Anwaltes werde ich dieser Rechnung schriftlich Widersprechen. Zum einen bei Base und zusätzlich bei den verschiedenen Fremdanbietern. Auf irgendwelche Mahnschreiben usw. einfach nicht reagieren. Auch wenn Schreiben von Inkasso Firmen ins Haus fliegen. Du musst die große Rechnung nicht beachten und wieder zurückziehen falls die schon abgebucht haben. Dann überweise aber den Betrag nach Abzug der Fremdanbieter. Auf jeden Fall brauchst du einen langen Atem. Denn das kann lange dauern und lass dich nicht einschüchtern. Ein Bekannter hat das auch erlebt. Seine Rechnung kam im April und er kannte diese Nummern o. a. auch nicht. Du musst erst reagieren wenn du ein Schreiben vom Gericht erhälst. Dann einfach Widersprechen. Aber das dauert bis du Post vom Gericht erhälst. Das Gericht wird dann die ganze Sache prüfen. Dafür brauchst du aber die Widersprüche die du weggeschickt hast. Wenn du magst kannst du einen Anwalt einschalten. Rechtschutzversicherung wäre gut! Hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Uns haben Sie auch 100,34 € netto auf die Telekom-Rechnung gesetzt. Waren auch schon bei der Polizei, die glauben aber das mein Mann Erotik-Hotlines angerufen hat und es vor mir ncht zugeben will.
> 
> Ich bzw. wir sind so sauer.
> 
> Was können wir tun?



Hallo, die Polizei wird da nix machen. Du musst dieser Rechnung schriftl. widersprechen. [ edit]  Zahl deine Rechnung nach Abzug dieses Betrages. Das ist ganz wichtig. Und dann abwarten. Das dauert auch lange! Lass dich nicht einschüchtern und glaube deinem Mann. Auf Post von irgendwelchen Inkassounternehmen brauchst du nicht regieren. Sowas machen wir nämlich gerade durch. Man glaubt zeitweise man steht das nicht durch und zahlt doch besser! Aber mach das ja nicht. Unsere Rechnung kam im April und ist noch immer nicht geklärt. Habe mir Rat geholt bei einem Anwalt. Die gibts auch im Internet. Die werden dir meine Meinung bestätigen! Wenn du eine Rechtschutzversicherung hast, gib alles deinem Anwalt ab. Dann hast du eh Ruhe! Du musst erst reagieren wenn Post vom Gericht kommt. Erwarte einfach eine negative Feststellungsklage. Schau dich noch was im Internet um, da kannst du viel draus lernen was andere mitgemacht haben. Dann gehts dir besser.


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Erwarte einfach eine negative Feststellungsklage.


so ein Quark, 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feststellungsklage
was der vermutlich meint ist ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid


----------



## Unregistriert (27 November 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo ich hatte heute auf der Rechnung auch diese 11865 auf meiner T-com Rechnung.
Kommt das jetzt vom Telefon oder binn ich in einen Dailer getappt.
Habe letzten Monat auch eine Rechnung von MR Net erhalten und dann sofort meinen Computer besser gesichert. Mit a spuaret Anti Maleware.

Könntet ihr mir weiter helfen.
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kommt das jetzt vom Telefon oder binn ich in einen Dailer getappt.


Eigentlich sollte das Telefonie sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 November 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Danke für die Hilfe! Meine Schwester ist jetzt zur t-com gefahren und will alles kündigen.
Mit ISDN hatten wir Jahre lang keine Probleme. Jetzt mit DSL nur noch. Stecken die Premium-Anbieter t-com arcor freenet etc. mit diesen schwarzen Schaafen unter einer Decke.
0900 er Nummer sind gesperrt worden, aber bei den anderen gibts ja seriöse und unseriöse Anbieter. Warum schreitet der Staat nicht ein?

Nochmals Danke! Ihr seit super!
Bis bald (wenn ich wieder Internet hab)


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo,
also auch ich habe in meiner Novemberabrechnung einen Betrag von 100,34 Euro von dieser Firma aus München SNT-Multiconnect drauf.
Ich war dann per email mit der Firma in Kontakt. Angeblich soll eine Auskunftnummer 11878 angerufen worden sein.
Jetzt erklärt mir mal einer wie lange ich dann mit ner Auskunft telefonieren muss um über 100 Euro zu kommen. 
Also hab ich Einspruch eingelegt und mitgeteilt, daß ich eine genau Auflistung dieses Betrages haben möchte. Dann kam ein sehr höflicher Brief mit PDF Anhang wo draufstand dass das Gespräch am 10.10. um 10.25 Uhr über eine Stunde gedauert haben soll.
Ich wieder per Email zurück, daß ich um diese Zeit nachweislich in der Arbeit war, alleine lebe und daher keiner mit meinem Anschluß telefoniert haben kann. Ich wäre auch bereit eine Bescheinigung meines Arbeitgebers vorzulegen.
Und siehe da..........................seither hab ich doch tatsächlich nichts mehr von dieser ach so seriösen Firma gehört. tztztz.
Mal schauen wie das ganze nun weitergeht. An die Telekom hab ich geschrieben, daß ich diesen Betrag nicht bezahle, Einspruch eingelegt habe und das Geld auch nicht überweisen werde.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 0900 www.infin.de auf rechnung*

am 29. 11. 08 soll ich für 7,26 euro eine verbindung zu 0900 www. infin. de unter der Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 63698 gehabt haben. 

es ist mir völlig unklar, was das sein soll

gruss pfotenkater


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Infin ist ein Gamespaymentanbieter. Vor ewigen Zeiten wurden die hier mal erwähnt als "positives Gegenmodell" zu Dialern
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...tlich-schon-vermittlungsversuche.html#post693

Hier tauchten die auch auf
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...de-post159542.html?highlight=infin#post159542

Schon mal dort nachgefragt? (bei infin?)


----------



## Teleton (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Spielen Deine Kinder Online/Browserspiele?
Wie lautet die strittige Nummer?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> meine Mutter (Alter 77 ) hat auch eine Rechnung von der Telekom mit einer Forderung der Firma
> SNT-Multiconnect GmbH & Co.KG
> ...




Guten Tag,

auch auf der Telefonrechnung meiner 81-jährigen Mutter erscheint diese Forderung, bei ihr mit vergleichsweise "bescheidenen" 60,30€
Nach dem, was ich hier lese, werde ich ebenfalls einen Einspruch veranlassen.
Vielen Dank allen, die das hier gemeldet haben, so weiß ich jedenfalls das es sich wohl um abzocke handelt!

Gruß, Lubao


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*



Lubao schrieb:


> ...so weiß ich jedenfalls das es sich wohl um abzocke handelt!


Nicht unbedingt! Es gilt zu klären, welche Leistung da abgerechnet wird. Womöglich weiß die 81jährige nur nicht mehr, was/wen sie da vor einiger Zeit angerufen hatte. Ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis ihres Providers (auch nachträglich erstellt) für die Abrechnungszeit von SNT könnte für diese Klärung sorgen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo, 
Ich habe heute auch auf meiner Rechnung bei Beträgen andere Anbieter eine Rechnung von 35,64 € von SNT-Multiconnect gefunden. 
"Service 0900
 Artikel-/Leistungsnummer 41487" 
steht da. 
Ich hab aber im Internet nichts gefunden über diese Nummer. 
Wäre toll wenn jemand Infos dazu hat.
Wir haben auch sicher bei keiner 0900-Nummer angerufen. 
Könnte es sich dabei vielleicht um einen Dialer handeln ? Wir hatten nämlich schon öfter Rechnungen auf denen Misteriöse Beträge von anderen Anbietern waren, welche ich bis jetzt aber nicht oft weiter hinterfragt habe.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wäre toll wenn jemand Infos dazu hat.


snt-multiconnect.de/kontakt.html


----------



## Unregistriert (4 März 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 0900 www.infin.de auf rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> am 29. 11. 08 soll ich für 7,26 euro eine verbindung zu 0900 www. infin. de unter der Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 63698 gehabt haben.
> 
> es ist mir völlig unklar, was das sein soll
> 
> gruss pfotenkater



Es kann sein das Sein das sie bei irgend einer browsergame, sich vorteile oder etc. verschaffen wollten und credits oder änliches gekauft haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 März 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo,
auch meine Tochter ist ein Opfer dieser dubiosen Firma SNT geworden. Auch sie soll angeblich eine Auskunft angerufen haben und dort man staune...................59 Min...................man lasse sich diese Zahl auf der Zunge vergehen angerufen haben. Eine Stunde mit der Auskunft telefonieren....muss schon eine sehr nette Auskunft gewesen sein. Nun und bis jetzt, also von Oktober an ist die Rechnung von 100,35 Euro auf beachtliche 161,52 Euro angewachsen. Zwischenzeitlich haben wir auch Post von einem Anwaltsbüro in Postdam erhalten. Ich kann es natürlich nicht lassen, diese Kanzlei zu nennen, nur falls mal jemand anwaltliche Vertretung braucht. [........]............
Nun haben wir aber den Vorteil, dass meine Tochter zu genannten Zeitpunkt, das Telefonat gar nicht geführt haben kann, da sie zu dem Zeitpunkt in der Arbeit war. Sie lebt alleine und daher war keiner da, der hätte telefonieren können. Ach halt doch der Hund......hm, womöglich hat der sich so lange mit der Auskunft unterhalten...........
Also guten Rat an alle.........bloß nicht zahlen........aussitzen, wenn die Kosten zu hoch werden hören diese Ganoven von alleine auf.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 März 2009)

Moin Leute,
meine Mum hat eben auch 'ne Mahnung bekommen von dieser SNT Multiconnect Gedöns. Naja, ihr war der Laden nicht bekannt und wir beide dachten, dass wäre wieder so'n Abzockerverein.

Jedenfalls habe ich dann nach dem Unternehmen gegooglet und bin schließlich hier gelandet. Jetzt lese ich teiweilse Parallelen zu unserer Mahnung, aber irgendwie ist es dann doch kurios:

Meine Mum wird aufgefordert bis zum 20.03.09 7,98€ zu überweisen. Allerdings steht bei uns nirgendwo etwas von einer Leistungsnummer usw. wie das bei euch der Fall ist, nicht mal 'ne Rechnung haben wir vorher bekommen - einfach eine Mahnung. Außerdem lese ich hier häufig dass es aufgrund von 0900 Nummern oder so ist, und bei uns im Haus dürfte keiner so'n Schwachsinn anrufen.

Jetzt meine Frage: was soll ich konkret machen?

Danke schon mal für jede Antwort.


----------



## Mensch mit VIEL Zeit (14 März 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo Liebe Moderatoren und User,

habe zur besagten Firma nur Probleme mit Mehrwertnummern gefunden.

Habe heute aber eine Mahnung von diagonal gmbh im Auftrag von SNT Deutschland erhalten. Der Angemahnte Betrag beläuft sich auf 9,44 €.

Angeblich hätte ich am 01.09.2007 drei 0176er Handynummern angerufen. 
1. 20:04:36 Uhr: 99 sek = 0,36 c; 
2. 12:14:39 Uhr: 76 sek = 0,36 c;
3. 14:41:12 Uhr: 105 sek = 0,36 c.
Summe= 1,08 €.

(Anscheinend 240 oder 300 by-Call Taktungen)

Eine Telefonnummer konnte ich nach langer Suche einem alten Bekannten zuordnen, der mittlerweile nicht mehr in Deutschland lebt.

Nun hätte ich ein Paar Fragen:

1. Im Brief steht, dass die Telekom nur eigene Forderungen anmahnt, dabei habe ich zu spät bezahlten Rechnungen immer in Gesamthöhe angemahnt bekommen, inklusive Fremdanbieter. Stimmt diese Aussage?

2. Soll ich ein CDR von der Firma verlangen?

3. Kann ich rückwirkend feststellen, ob ich den Rechnungsbetrag bei der Telekom nicht schon beglichen habe?

4. Muss ich die ungewöhnliche Mahngebühr (die nirgends als solche explizit steht: Vermutlich Differenz von 9,44 € und 1,08 € = 8,36 €) begleichen, wenn ich zuvor keine Mahnung erhalten habe?

Was empfehlt ihr mir?


Vielen Dank schon mal.

gez. Mensch mit VIEL Zeit


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

also mir ist gerade auch so ein eigenartiges Stück ins Haus geflogen:

Mahnung über €9,13,

davon angeblich 2 Verbindungen über €0,02 und €0,83, also ingesamt €0,85 - damit beträgt hier die - offenbar nach einem individuellen Spaßfaktor gewürfelte - "Mahngebühr" €8,28!

Höre damit das erste Mal von diesen Forderungen und das Beste: die Anrufe sollen von Ende 2006 sein (das ist kein Tippfehler, zumindest nicht bei mir, da steht tatsächlich: 2006)!

... SNT... wirklich Klasse!!

"SiewissenNichtwassieTun", "SpezialistenfürNachträglicheTäuschung", oder "SeiNichtsoeinTrottel"...: Wofür steht eigentlich das Kürzel?!??

So long friends - stay cool,

#my pony, my rifle, and me# ...


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Habe heute auch ein Schreiben von der diagonal GmbH bekommen. Die Fordern einen Betrag für die Fa. SNT Multiconnect GmbH in Höhe von 2,65 € zzgl. Mahnkosten von 7,95 €. Ich hätte im März 2008 einen 0900 Service in Anspruch genommen. Das ganze war also vor einem Jahr. Ich habe daraufhin meine Telekom Rechnung mal genauer angeschaut und siehe da, tatsächlich taucht da eine 0900 er Nummer mit einem Betrag von netto 2,22 € auf. Da ich heute das erste Mal von diesem Betrag höre, informierte ich mich bei der Telekom ob das sein könne. Die nette Dame erklärte mir dann, dass Fremdanbieter zwar in der Rechnung mit aufgelistet werden, aber im Falle einer Mahnung, nur der Betrag der Telekom angemahnt würde. Und da es sich um so einen kleinen Differenzbetrag handelte fiel mir das wahrscheinlich nicht weiter auf. ich habe heute mal die Hauptforderung überwiesen und parallel dem Unternehmen per e-Mail mitgeteilt, dass ich diese horente Mahnkosten nicht bezahlen werde! Ich halte das schlicht für eine Abzocke! Wie würdet ihr euch verhalten?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

auch bei uns ist eine Mahnung reingefalttert.

Wir sollen am 23.7.07 und am 30.7.07 jeweils 19 Sekunden lang mit der Nr. 09001514444 telefoniert haben.
Kosten: 0,84 Cent mal zwei plus Mahngebühr 8,57 gleich 10,25 Schulden

???

mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht wüsste, wen wir im Abstand von einer Woche genau 19 Sek. angerufen haben sollen, ist mir nicht klar, wie ein Mahnbetrag von 8,57 Euro entsteht... Hören auch insgesamt zum ersten Mal von so einer Forderung.

Jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## PetGoat (20 März 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo zusammen.

Heute bekam ich auch eine Mahnung von diesem dubiosen Verein ( SNT-Multiconnect/Diagonal ) aufgrund einer angeblich offenen Rechnung.

Es geht um die "offene Leistung" von sage und schreibe 62 Cent vom Juni 2006 (!), entstanden durch einen rund 100 Sekunden "langen" Anruf vom Festnetz auf das Handy einer Freundin - gefordert werden heute 8,84 € ! 

Von diesen Typen habe ich bis heute noch nie irgendwas gehört oder gelesen, geschweige denn das mir in irgend einer Form mitgeteilt wurde, dass ich diesem Verein 62 Cent schulde.

Das tollste ist für mich noch der Schlussabsatz in der ( für mich völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen ) Forderung :

"Wir müssen Sie an dieser Stelle leider dazu hinweisen, dass bei einem weiteren Verzug der Zahlung, die offene Forderung gegen Sie an unseren Inkassopartner übergeben wird. Bei jedem weiteren Verzug erhöhen sich die Kosten für Sie."

Von einem Verzug kann gar keine Rede sein, da mir die offene Forderung bis heute nicht mal bekannt war.

Für mich ist das ist eine Frechheit sondergleichen, ohne meine Kenntnis 62 Cent zu rund 9 Euro aufzublasen, mich damit nach 1 1/2 Jahren urplötzlich zu konfrontieren und dazu noch mit einem Inkassobüro zu drohen.

Bisher habe ich kaum Erfahrungen mit solchen dreisten Wegelagerern die sich in rechtlichen Grauzonen tummeln gemacht daher ist meine Frage : Wie reagiere ich am besten darauf ?

Normalerweise würde ich eine offene Forderung einfach begleichen, aber solchen Abzocker darf man nicht Recht geben, in dem man ihre Machenschaften belohnt, daher frage ich hier mal nach, was es für Möglichkeiten gibt denen ihre Wegelagerei ein wenig zu versalzen.


Danke im Voraus und liebe Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Da steckt doch ganz klar System dahinter! So wie es uns ergangen ist, geht es wahrscheinlich noch hunderten anderen auch. Die versuchen durch Androhung weiterer Kosten uns die Verbraucher einzuschüchtern. Viele werden bei einem so "geringen" Betrag einfach Bezahlen und nichts unternehmen. 
Wenn man sich mal überlegt, dass durch diese enormen Mahnkosten ein netter Nebenverdienst ensteht müsste man eigentlich was unternehmen. Aus welchen Bundesländern kommt ihr? Vielleicht macht es Sinn den Verbraucherschutz zu informieren. Vielleicht ist denen die Firma schon bekannt. Je mehr sich da melden, desto schneller werden die was unternehmen. Es wäre auch interessant, dass Ganze mal von rechtlicher Seite überprüfen zu lassen. 

Peter


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo,

wir haben heute auch ein Schreiben von der SNT Deutschland, alias SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co KG erhalten, die durch die Diagonal GmbH vertreten wird. In diesem Schreiben wird eine angeblich offene Forderung vom 30.11.2007 angemahnt, indem ein Telefonat am 03.11.2007 über eine 0900er Nummer geführt worden sein soll. Dauer 60 sek. 1,80 EUR, Mahnungsbetrag 10,37 EUR. 
Wir telefonieren nie über Sonderrufnummern, wir sind ja nicht blöd, da wir ja wissen, daß die teuer sind!!!
In der Abrechnung unseres Telefonanbieters ist auch nichts zu finden. Diese Abzocker! Ich habe so eine Wut, da ich so schon viel um die Ohren habe und jetzt muß man sich um solch einen Sch.... kümmern. Wie verhält man sich jetzt? Ignorieren ist wohl auch nicht der beste Weg. Um auf die Frage meines Vorredners (Peter) zu antworten. Ich komme aus Schleswig-Holstein. Wie steht es mit den anderen Betroffenen? So wie es jedenfalls anhand der aktuellen Beiträge scheint, haben Einige in den letzten Tagen Post von der dubiosen Firma erhalten. Hat sich denn schon jmd. an den Verbraucherschutz gewandt?

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## PetGoat (21 März 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Richtig Peter, auf jeden Fall steckt System hinter dieser Masche.

Die Idee mit dem Verbraucherschutz kam mir auch schon - dort wollte ich mich gestern schon melden, aber wenn man deren Hotline anruft, wird man noch mal tüchtig zur Kasse gebeten, denn das kostet schlappe 1,75 € pro Minute.

Ferner heißt es auf der Website der Verbraucherzentrale Hessen ( dort komm ich auch her ) : 

"Aus Sicherheits- und Kostengründen kann die Verbraucherzentrale Hessen Anfragen per Post, Fax oder E-Mail nicht bearbeiten."

Also wenn ich mich dort wegen der Abzocke melden will, muss ich das telefonisch tun, und wenn ich mich 5 Minuten mit der Dame oder dem Herren von der Verbraucherzentrale unterhalte, kostet mich das 8,75 €.

Zur Erinnerung :

Die zweifelhaften Gestalten von "Diagonal" wollen 8,84 € von mir.

Das ist ein Witz, oder ? 


Aber rein rechtlich gesehen ist die Sache wirklich mehr als zweifelhaft, denn es kann nicht sein das die wegen ein paar Cent von denen man gar nichts weiß nach Jahren ankommen, Mahnungen und Drohungen verschicken und das vielfache davon einfordern.

Das müsste doch verjährt sein, oder unlauterer Wettbewerb, wegen Nichtigkeit rechtsungültig etc. sein.

Kennt nicht jemand einen Anwalt oder eine Anlaufstelle im Internet wo man möglichst kostenlos ein paar Ratschläge kriegen könnte, oder eine Möglichkeit den Verbraucherschutz zu informieren, ohne nochmal geschoren zu werden ?

Jedenfalls finde ich auch das man auf jeden Fall etwas gegen diese .......... tun sollte.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Das mit dem Verbraucherschutz und den hohen Telefongebühren habe ich mittlerweile auch gesehen. Diese Option fällt dann wohl aus. Wir können uns nur alle mal in anderen Foren umsehen und aktuelles Wissen hier weitergeben. Bleibt am Ball, so was dürfen wir uns nicht gefallen lassen. Ich hab mich vorerst mal so verhalten: 
Die Hauptforderung (in meinem Fall) 2,11 Euro habe ich überwiesen und mit gleichem Datum eine e-Mail verschickt, in der ich den Damen und Herren mitteile, dass ich die Mahnkosten nicht bezalen werde. Wichtig ist, dass man im Verwendungszweck unbedingt angibt wie sie den Betrag verbuchen sollen, sonst dürfen die laut BGB zuerst die Kosten und Zinsen ausgleichen. Mahnkosten sind meiner Meinung nach auch nicht einklagbar. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Auch wir sollen jeweils am 14.12.08 und 16.02.09 über SNT Multiconnect mit einer
0900/55449952 Numemr telefoniert haben, einmal wollen die 5,97 € netto zuzüglich Kosten
(Gesamt € 32,03) und einmal € 13,38 netto haben.
Die Forderung ist einem angeblichen Inkassobüro übergeben worden, dieses nennt sich:

SNT Inkasso & Forderungsmanagement GmbH.

Haben mit diesem telefoniert, teilten diesem mit, dass an beiden Tagen keiner telefoniert haben kann, da keiner zu Hause war. 

Meinten nur ob wir Geister hätten und sollten zu Hause kräftig auf den Tisch hauen, um zu klären wer der Telefonierer war.................. und sollten die Rechnung bzw. Mahnung bezahlen, da sonst nur noch mehr Kosten auf uns zu kämen.

Sollen wir es drauf ankommen lassen?

Petra


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

SNT Inkasso
Da muß man mal nachsehen...

SNT Inkasso & Forderungsmanagement GmbH
Edison-Allee 1
14473 Potsdam 

Informationen zur SNT Inkasso & Forderungsmanagement GmbH:
Hausanschrift: Edisonallee 1, 14473 Potsdam
Tel.: 0331-601352800
Fax: 0331-601352888
E-Mail: inkasso(at)snt-ag.de

Handelsregister Potsdam HRB 18804 P
UstID-Nr. DE250805370

Geschäftsführer: AG, HW, WR

Registrierter Inkassodienstleister nach § 10 Abs. 1 Satz 1 Nr. 1 RDG
eingetragen im Rechtsdienstleistungsregister unter 3712 E-6.14
Zulassungs-/Aufsichtsbehörde i.S. § 5 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 TMG ist der Präsident des Brandenburgischen Oberlandesgerichts,
Gertrud-Piter-Platz 11, 14770 Brandenburg an der Havel (zugleich Registrierungsbehörde gemäß Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz) 

Quelle: ddag.de


----------



## Bronco (26 März 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe letztes Jahr auch 2 Mahnungen von SNT Multiconnect bekommen. Zuerst dachte ich auch an Abzocke. Heute habe ich dann ein Mahnschreiben des Amtsgerichtes Berlin-Wedding bekommen und ich fing an, mal nachzuforschen...

Das Ergebnis ergab folgendes:

Die Firma SNT Multiconnect rechnet über eine Sondernummer (0900) eine Premium-Zahlungen ab. In diesem Fall kaufte meine Frau Coins für das Browsergame Wurzelimperium.de. Der Anruf wurde über die Deutsche Telekom abgerechnet und stand auch auf der Rechnung vom August 2008. Es handelte sich um einen Betrag von 6,28€.

Ich habe daraufhin bei der Telekom angerufen, um nachzufragen, warum die Telekom dann den Betrag nicht weiterleitet. Die freundliche Frau an der Hotline schaute nach und fand den eigentlichen Rechnungsbetrag nicht! Nur einen Betrag, der 1,00€ höher war, als die normale Grundgebühr.

*Überleg*

Wir haben im August 2008 also unsere Grundgebühr an die Telekom überwiesen und sogar 1,00€ mehr. Wir haben dann in unseren Unterlagen noch eine Mahnung dieser Rechnung gefunden. Der Betrag passte. Wir haben laut Kontoauszug auch diesen angemahnten Betrag bezahlt.

Jetzt wird es interessant: Die Rechnung der Telekom belief sich auf 22,65€. Den haben wir nicht rechtzeitig bezahlt und bekamen eine Mahnung für diese Rechnung über 17,37€... mit ausgefültem Überweisungsträger! Diesen Betrag haben wir bezahlt.

Warum war die Mahnung nun niedrieger als der Rechnungsbetrag? Ganz einfach: die Telekom darf nur eigene Dienstleistungen anmahnen... Echt sch...... das heißt, wir müssen jetzt 91,80€ (inkl. Gerichts- und Anwaltsgebühren) zahlen... Die Telekom nimmt sich davon nichts an!

Also, zahlt eure Rechnung pünktlich, aber kontrolliert auch immer, was ihr wirklich bezahlen müsst! Aus Fehlern lernt man schließlich!

Mfg. Christian


----------



## Unregistriert (28 März 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

habe auch so ein Ding bekommen, und gar nichts machen.
erst wenn irgendwas vom Gericht kommt, werde ich reagieren und das mit Anwalt !
Is doch Abzocke, ganz klar, da werden irgendwelche Daten von vor Jahren genommen, wo keiner mehr weis was damals war, es werden kleine Beträge genommen......... alles [.......]


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo, ich habe auch so eine Mahnung bekommen: 9,97 € Ich werde jetzt erstmal fragen, ob ich in Raten zahlen kann...


----------



## foobar (3 April 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo,

hab heute auch so nen tollen brief bekommen. ich hatte am 20.03.2008! (also vor etwas mehr als einem jahr) eine 0900 nummer angerufen. stimmt auch, da ich damals einen artikel über voip als pdf heruntergeladen habe. der artikel war auch von einer fachzeitschrift, also nix unseriöses. jedenfalls kommen die heut nach über einem jahr, aus den 0,96 cent sind 9,24 euro geworden, aber natürlich nix aufgelistet woher diese phantasie-mahngebühren kommen etc. in den kontoauszügen steht das ich zwei telefon-rechnungen auf einmal bezahlt hatte, also geh ich schwer davon aus das nur rein telekom bezahlt wurde, nicht fremdanbieter. was soll ich nun bezahlen? die 96 cent die im schreiben aufgeführt wurden? oder die 9,24 euro, obwohl nirgens was steht woher die mahngebühren kommen?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo SNT-Multiconnect-Opfer 

ich hatte schon einen Beitrag auf Seite 4, in dem ich mich auch über die unverfrorene Art u. Weise geärgert habe, wie die aus ´nem Appel und ´nen Ei nach rd. 1,5 Jahren richtig Geld machen. Ich habe daher die kostenlose Beratung meiner Rechtschutzversicherung bemüht u. mich kurz diesbezüglich mit einem Anwalt unterhalten, um zu erfahren, wie ich mich in dieser Situation verhalten soll. Hier das Ergebnis:

Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten:

1. Möglichkeit: Wenn man bspw. durch die Telekom (erste normale Rechnung) von der offenen Position unter "andere Anbieter" erfahren hat, kommt man automatisch in Verzug, wenn die Rechnung der Telekom nicht beglichen wird. Die Telekom mahnt, wie schon einige bereits erwähnt haben, nur ihre eigenen Forderungen an, d.h. in der zweiten Rechnung (Mahnung der Telekom), sind die Forderungen von Drittanbietern herausgerechnet. Bezahlt mann dann nur den Betrag, der auf der Mahnung gefordert wird, bleibt der Drittanbieter, hier SNT (tritt meistens im Internet als zahlungspflichtige Info-Line, wie bspw.infin-MicroPayment.de, auf, die man auswählen kann wenn z.B. über Stiftung Warentest ein kostenpflichtiger Bericht abgefordert wird, den man über die Telefonrechnung abrechnen will. Also lieber noch einmal überlegen bzw. in der Telefonrechnung nachschauen, ob man solch einen Service genutzt hat.) außen vor. Die Gesetzgebung sieht vor, daß man in Kenntnis solch einer Rechnungsstellung auch die Mahngebühren zu tragen hat, auch wenn 1,5 Jahre vergangen sind, denn Geldforderungen (und sollten sie auch noch so klein sein) verjähren lt. BGB erst nach 3 Jahren! Also sollte man, auch wenn´s schmerzt, den Betrag bezahlen.

2. Möglichkeit: Man hat nie, also auch nicht durch seinen Telefonanbieter, wie z.B. die Telekom etc. pp., von einer offenen Forderung Kenntnis erlangt, weil man nie eine Abrechnung im benannten Zeitraum erhalten hat. Also war es einem nie möglich, eine offene Forderung zu begleichen. Dann ist SNT gefordert, einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu erbringen, was i.d.R. nach 1,5 Jahren schwer zu erbringen sein dürfte, da die Daten meist nach X-Tagen gelöscht werden. Also zahlt man nicht oder erst dann, wenn der Verbindungsnachweis erbracht wurde und dann natürlich nur die tatsächlichen Kosten, da man ja zum ersten mal davon erfahren hat. 

3. Möglichkeit: Wenn man selber nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann, ob man diese Dienstl. in Anspruch genommen hat, bspw. weil keine Abrechnungen aufgehoben wurden o.ä., man sich aber ggf. dunkel daran erinnert oder nicht ausschließem kann, daß eine solche Forderung mal entstanden sein könnte, ist der Drittanbieter in der Beweislast, daß man von der Rechnung erfahren hat. Dies ist sicherlich nicht so einfach, da solche Rechnungen im Prinzip nie per Einschreiben zugestellt werden. Will man jedoch sein Entgegenkommen zeigen, insbesondere, wenn es sich bei den tatsächlichen Kosten nicht um "Unsummen" handelt, überweist man den Betrag mit dem Hinweis, daß man dies "ohne Anerkenntnis einer Rechtspflicht" macht u. wartet ab, wie die andere Seite reagiert.

Ich in meinem Fall habe die Gesamtsumme beglichen, da sich herausstellte, daß mein Lebenspartner bei Stiftung Warentest einen kostenpflichtigen Testbericht heruntergeladen hat, der durch "infin-MicroPayment.de" über die Telefonrechnung beglichen werden sollte. Da wir erst die Telekom-Mahnung bezahlt haben, wir aber jetzt erst die Geschichte mit dem Herausrechnen von Drittanbietern erfahren haben......tja, "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht!"....
SNT Multiconnect als Tochter der SNT Deutschland (einfach mal googeln) scheint doch seriöser zu sein, als manche glauben, auch wenn mein Verstand sagt, daß es unerhört ist, nach 1,5 Jahren 1,80 EUR + fast 10 EUR Mahngebühren anzufordern!!!!

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dem Einen oder Anderen ein wenig in seiner Entscheidung "zahlen oder nicht" weiterhelfen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo Leute, scheint ein echtes Problem zu sein.

Ein Gang zur Verbraucherzentrale ist vermutlich lohnenswert, weil man dort sicherlich auch die Information bekommen kann, wie häufig solche Briefe vorkommen und ob sich schon jemand die Mühe gemacht hat rechtliche Schritte dagegen einzuleiten. Leute mit einer entsprechenden Rechtsschutzversicherung soll es ja geben 

Das Problem ist, dass die Firma das schon relativ geschickt aufzieht. Dem Einzelnen wird die Möglichkeiten einer Überprüfung wirklich schwer gemacht, da die Rechnungsdaten weit weit zurück liegen, vermutlich jedoch nicht soweit zurück, als das die Forderung verjährt wäre (bei mir zumindest ist das so).
Bei mir haben sie jedoch leider einen Fehler gemacht auf mehreren verschiedenen Mahnungen unterschiedlich hohe Hauptforderungen mit der gleichen Rechnungsnummer zu versehen. Zudem ist es schier unmöglich, dass wir eine Telefonrechnung nicht bezahlt haben, da diese Rechnungssumme immer vollständig abgebucht wird und es Rücklastschriften nicht gegeben hat. Alles in allem riecht mir das doch deutlich nach dem Versuch einer Abzocke.

Ich denke das ich und mein Mann nun die Rechtsanwältin unseres Vertrauens damit beauftragen werden zunächst Strafantrag zu stellen und dann mal eine strafbewährte Unterlassungs- und Verpflichtungserklärung abzuschicken. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt. 

Wie gesagt ich kann nicht beurteilen wie das bei anderen ist, ich finde aber das das gewaltig st... !

Und wenn ich mir die Beiträge hier mal so anschaue, wer sagt mir nicht, dass der ein oder andere Beitrag hier bewußt lanciert wird, um die lieben "Kunden" davon zu überzeugen, dass es doch besser ist zu bezahlen ? Genügend Gründe, um ein schlechtes Gewissen zu bekommen, werden einem ja präsentiert. Auch wenn man keine 0900er Nummern anruft, so erscheinen da doch Begriffe wie "ADAC"  oder "Browsergame" oder "Servicehotline", da kommt dann doch irgendwie jeder ins grübeln und zahlt. Hat das vielleicht Methode ????

Ich wiederhole mich nur ungerne aber wie kann es angehen, dass eine Einzugsermächtigung vorliegt und ohne Rücklastschrift ein solcher Betrag nicht abgebucht wird ???
Ich kann nur sagen, ich zahle nicht !!!


----------



## yildiray (25 April 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo,
Ich habe das gleiche Problem.Festnetznummer wurde bei mir bei der Rechnung angegeben.ca.34.- Euro soll ich bezahlen.Hauptforderung 1,40.Inkasso wurde von diesen netten Menschen eingeschaltet.Was soll ich weiterhin tun?Schöne Grüsse aus dem Allgäu.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Ich erhalte auch seit geraumer Zeit Mahnpost von Diagonal Inkasso in Zusammenhang mit Multiconnect.
Soll dort im April 2008 ne 0900-er Nummer angerufen haben.
Problem ist nur das seit 01.01.2008 ich keine solche Nummer mehr anrufen kann weil ich sie über mein Anbieter hab sperren lassen.
Auch taucht eine solche Position nicht auf der Rechnung auf von damals.Andere Anbieter die ich mal genutzt habe stehen als sogenannte Drittanbieter mit auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis.Was mich aber wundert ist,dass nie eine Mahnung der besagten Firma kam.
Erst jetzt nach einem Jahr und dann gleich über ein Inkasso.Und plötzlich existiert auch ein solcher Nachweis.
Hab die Forderung als strittig angesehen und denen das mitgeteilt.
Jetzt schicken Die mir ständig Post und immer mit dem selben Text.
Bekloppt sogar kamen heute 3 Briefe von denen an,alle geschrieben am 27.04.09,in dem jeweils 3 mal das gleiche stand.
Wie seriös ist das denn?
Werde nicht zahlen und auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten.Diesen werd ich auf jeden Fall widersprechen.
Nur das auflisten eines Einzelverbindungsnachweises reicht bei Gericht nicht,zumal es vor einem Jahr diese Position gar nicht gab.
Ich denke mal hier wird versucht mich abzuzocken.Woher haben die aber dann meine Daten?
Ach ja da war ja mal was mit Klau von Kundendaten bei der DTAG


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo,bitte immer wieder Schreiben,wenn etwas neues kommt.Grüsse.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo, habe heute auch so´n lustiges Schreiben bekommen. Ich habe laut Angaben von denen mit Telefonrechnung 22.01.2008 einen Drittanbieter genutzt der nicht abgerechnet wurden ist. Leider kann ich das nicht mehr nachvollziehen da ich keine Rechnung bzw. Einzelvgerbindungsnachweis mehr habe.

Jetzt kommt der Clou: Die wollen von mir 33,79 € wegen einer Hauptforderung über 0,71 €...!!! Häh...bin ich im falschen Film?? Und wo ich anrufen wollte meldet sich nur der Computer und sagt mir das ich eine andere Rufnummer wählen müsse um jemanden zu sprechen, wo auch nur besetzt ist....! 

Was will man da noch sagen? Ich werde denen mal ne Mail schicken (um Kosten zu sparen) und wenn da keine Antwort kommt warte ich ebenfalls ab was die netten Herrschaften noch so tun werden um auf Grund der horrenten Hauptforderung nicht in die Insolvenz gehen zu müssen! (grins)


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Ich habe ebenfalls eine Rechnung bekommen über 11.26 Euro, das sind 9,94 Euro Mahngebühr. Ganz offensichtlich ist das Abzocke, allein schon deshalb, weil die Mahngebühren bei jedem von uns unterschiedlich sind. Das ist nicht seriös.

Ich war bei der Verbraucherberatung, die meinten, man solle einen Brief schreiben und mitteilen, dass man alle Rechnungen vollständig bezahlt habe. Dann müssen die erst einmal nachweisen, dass man denen tatsächlich noch etwas schuldig ist. Das Ganze kann natürlich in einen Nervenkrieg ausarten, wenn sich das Inkassobüro da noch einschaltet, aber auch die können am Ende nichts machen. Man muss nur die Nerven behalten. 

Ich habe schon daran gedacht zu zahlen, damit ich meine Ruhe habe, aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommt dann eine weitere Mahung für eine andere Verbindung und darauf habe ich auch keinen Bock. Also werde ich erst einmal einen Brief schreiben.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo zusammen,

die SNT Multiconnect läßt sich mittlerweile durch Diagonal Inkasso GmbH vertreten. 

Auch ich bekam Anfang April 2009 eine Zahlungsaufforderung wegen eines angeblichen Telefonanrufes im März 2007 (den ich nie getätigt habe) über Euro 1.99 plus Euro 8,67 Inkassogebühren. Dem habe ich sofort und in alle Punkten widersprochen und folgendes Schreiben per Einschreiben/Rückschein nachgereicht:


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

gemäß meinem Widerspruch vom XX.XX.2009 in Sachen  Aktenzeichen XXXXXXX stelle ich hiermit fest:

Sie berechnen hier eine Leistung die ich nicht in Anspruch genommen habe und habe auch nie, also auch nicht durch meinen Telefonanbieter von einer angeblich offenen Forderung Kenntnis erlangt. Ich fordere Sie somit auf, mir den entsprechenden Einzelverbindungsnachweis und das kostenlose Prüfprotokoll der technischen Prüfung gemäß TKG § 45 i in dieser Angelegenheit zu übermitteln.

Ich weise ausdrücklich darauf hin, das ich den Einzelverbindungsnachweis sowie den Prüfbericht mit vorgefertigten Textbausteinen gemäß Urteil Amtsgericht Papenburg (Entscheidung vom 30.10.2008, Az. 4 C 247/08 ) nicht akzeptieren werde.

Solange diese Nachweise nicht vorgelegt werden weise ich Ihre Forderung ausdrücklich zurück und mache bis zum Eingang der Unterlagen von meinem Zurückbehaltungsrecht gemäß § 273 BGB Gebrauch.

Hochachtungsvoll


Und hier noch ein paar nützliche Links:

Wie wehre ich mich gegen strittige Telefongebühren - Erwerbslosen Forum Deutschland (Forum)


anwalt -> nachweis gem. tkg Inkasso Forum 123recht.net


Betse Grüße und wehrt euch!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

hallo miteinander .....

dein anschreiben finde ich sehr gut und habe mir erlaubt, dieses auch zu nutzen.

mich würde jetzt persönlich mal interessieren, ob "nur" telekom-kunden betroffen sind und es evtl. einen zusammenhang mit dem datenklau damals bei der telekom gibt.
oder hat dieses unternehmen evtl. einen dialer ins netz geschickt und rechnet jetzt mit uns ab? mag sicher übertrieben klingen aber man weiß ja heute nie.
komisch ist halt nur, dass die mahngebühren dermassen unterschiedlich sind oder sie berechnen prozentual vom rechnungsbetrag ihren kram ab.

naja, ich werde mal abwarten... von mir wollen die ochsen insg. 11,74.- haben, wobei der rechnungsbetrag bei 1,66.- gelegen haben soll.
lustig ist auch die nummer, die ich gewählt haben soll: 0900-1231230  .... selbst bei 5,0 promille würd ich solche nummern nicht wählen  
ich meine auch, dass diese nummer von meiner seite her gesperrt wurden, kann es aber nicht mehr nachvollziehen, weil es bereits 2 jahre her ist und ich jetzt 3x umgezogen bin.

ich warte mal ab, was ihr noch über die zu berichten habt.

bis dahin *ZUSAMMENHALTEN* !


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

mein Fall liegt schon knapp zwei Jahre zurück, eine Nachbarin suchte wegen Umzugs dringend einen Abflußdienst. Da sie kein Telefon mehr hatte, rief sie von mir an und im Folgemonat hatte ich dann einen Betrag von 16,72 EUR auf der Rechnung.

Nach einer Anzeige bei der Bundesnetzagentur antwortete die SNT aus Bad Soden (Taunus) lapidar, die Verbindung sei zustande gekommen. Die Bundesnetzagentur wiederum schrieb, der Sachverhalt sei "nicht verständlich und nicht nachvollziehbar" - man schickte mir einfach ein Musterschreiben.

Wegen 16,72 verklagen? Müßte man eigentlich!

Nur, ich hatte einfach keine Lust mehr und die Nachbarin hat mir den Betrag schließlich erstattet.

Um mich selbst zu beruhigen, habe ich die noch beim Verbraucherschutz angezeigt.

Schönen Tag allerseits!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

hallo,
auch meine tochter wurde opfer der fa. snt multiconnect. sie wohnt in miete. ihr vermieter hat einen isdn-anschlúß u. rechnet die telefonkosten mtl. mit ihr ab, da die rechnung über ihren apperat ja über seinen anschluß läuft.
nun behauptet die fa. snt sie hätte an einem freitag morgen um halb elf ein einstündiges telefonat mit der auskunftsnummer 11878 geführt. dieses gespräch wurde in der normalen mtl. rechnung an den vermieter verrechnet. der hat natürlich den betrag von 100,34 euro rückbuchen lassen, da das gespräch ja von seinem apperat nicht geführt wurde. dann kam nach wochen eine mahnung der fa. snt. der vermieter hat der fa. schriftlich mitgeteilt, daß sie darlegen sollen wann das gespräch stattgefunden hat und von welchem apperat. die fa. teilte dies dann schriftlich mit.
also eben von dem apperat meiner tochter. dies wurde der fa. wieder schriftlich mitgeteilt, es kamen wochen später wieder mahnungen an den vermieter. dann hat meine tochter der fa. mitgeteilt das es sich bei der nummer um ihren apperat handelt, sie aber das gespräch nicht geführt habenkann,da sie um diese uhrzeit auf arbeit war. sie hat der fa. sogar eine anwesenheitsbescheinigung ihres arbeitgebers vorgelegt  und da sie single ist, kann auch niemand sonst von ihrem apperat telefoniert haben. wieder zwei monate nichts und jetzt ein mahnbescheid über 238,-- euro wieder an den vermieter...................ist das denn zu glauben????????? was sind das denn für taktiken???? können die nicht lesen oder was? es ist von ihnen selbst schriftlich vorgelegt, daß das telefonat vom apperat meiner tochter aus geführt worden sein soll und jetzt bekommt der vermieter den mahnbescheid.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und jetzt bekommt der vermieter den mahnbescheid.


Ein echter *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid? 

>   http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

>    Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

japp, einen mahnbescheid des ag berlin-wedding. wir haben schon richtig ärger mit dem vermieter, der arme mann ist schon 75 jahre alt, hat seit letztem jahr eigentlich erst einen isdn anschluß, wegen meiner tochter. hatte vorher nur kabel brauchte ja kein internet in seinem alter. nun muss der sich da rumärgern. vor allem reagieren die ja überhaupt nicht. es kam nichts, als wir mitgeteilt haben, daß es sich bei der apperatnummer von der das telefonat geführt worden sein soll um den apperat meiner tochter handelt. dann wurde eine bescheinigung des arbeitgebers vorgelegt, wieder keine reaktion und jetzt das.
nun muss der vermieter einspruch einlegen, er wird diesen aber sicher nicht begründen, denn das haben wir ja schon mehrfach getan.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> nun muss der vermieter einspruch einlegen, er wird diesen aber sicher nicht begründen,


Der *Wider*spruch muß  nicht begründet werden. Ein Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle genügt.


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> *"Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht."*



Einfach mal die Infos lesen ( Links im vorhergehenden Posting )


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Ja, also der Widerspruch ist heute per Einschreiben raus. Mal sehen was nun kommt, vielleicht hat jemand schon das gleiche erlebt? Schreibt mir doch mal wie es bei euch weiterging. Der Clou an der ganzen Sache ist ja der, daß diese fa. SNT Multiconnect ja gar nicht der Anbieter dieser mysteriösen Auskunftsnummer ist, sondern nur im Namen der Firma abrechnet, bei der diese Nummer besteht. Diese heißt Fa. Blitz 07-744. Ich bekomme alle Mahnungen von der SNT soll mich aber sonst mit der Fa. Blitz in Verbindung setzen, von der ich weder eine Anschrift noch eine Rechnung über diese 100,34 Euro erhalten habe.
Das sind doch echt schon richtig verbrecherische Machenschaften. Die wollen einen doch zermürben. Die haben bestimmt rausgekriegt, daß mer Vermieter schon über 70 Jahre ist und hoffen nun, das der mürbe wird und bezahlt. Mit alten Leuten kann man das ja machen.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> J Diese heißt Fa. Blitz 07-744. Ich bekomme alle Mahnungen von der SNT soll mich aber sonst mit der Fa. Blitz in Verbindung setzen, von der ich weder eine Anschrift noch eine Rechnung über diese 100,34 Euro erhalten habe.


http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="Blitz+07-744."&btnG=Suche&meta=
gleich mehrfach vertreten:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/ssss8/Verzeichnis_der_vergebenen_Rufnummern_1ah.html


> Blitz 07-744 GmbH
> Bahnhofstraße 1/1a, 12555 Berlin


Blitz 07-744 GmbH München - meinestadt.de


> Blitz 07-744 GmbH
> Wilhelm-Hale-Str. 50
> 80639 München


http://aufklaerung-telefonauskunft.sixgroups.com/blog/4767-telefonauskunft-deutschland-uebersicht/


> Blitz 07-744 GmbH
> Wingertstraße 54,
> 63477 Maintal


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Moin!
Ich habe auch Posten von SNT auf der Rechnung meines Vaters (75) gefunden.  Er soll angeblich 22 Minuten zu je 2,99€ mit einer 0900er-Nummer telefoniert haben. Er versichert mir, dass das nicht der Fall ist. Nach meinem ersten Widerspruch wurde lapidar eine ominöse Firma in Spanien (Palma d. M.) angeführt. Die würden genaueres wissen. Nach meinem Einwand (sinngem. "Wer Geld will muß auch sagen können, wofür...") und Anmahnung eines Prüfprotokolls nach TKG§45I kam wieder der Hinweis auf die spanische Firma und das angebliche Protokoll. Das Protokoll: ein vierzeiliger Excel-Ausdruck ohne Stempel, Unterschrift, Datum oder sonstige Identifizierungsmerkmale. Außerdem sind darin Anfangs- und Endzeiten der Gespräche aufgeführt. Die Anfangszeiten passen, aber die Endzeiten sind totaler Humbug - stimmen überhaupt nicht. Zu allem Überfluß hat man mir versehentlich zuerst ein Fax mit den Daten einer Firma aus Rendsburg geschickt. Die sollen angeblich 12 Minuten mit der Auskunft 11865 telefoniert haben... Ich habe eben mal bei denen angerufen. War ein interessantes Gespräch. Die haben Mahnungen bezgl. 0900er und 11... Services bekommen.
Gibt es irgendwo eine Vorlage, wie so ein Prüfprotokoll nach §45I TKG auszusehen hat?
Gruß
[ edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hm, ja das würde mich auch einmal interessieren, wie muss so ein Prüfprotokoll nach TKG § 45 i denn aussehen? Ich habe von ominöser Firma nur eine Mitteilung erhalten, daß dieses Gespräch von eben diesem Apperat am 10.10. von 10.25 bis 10.59 Uhr zur 11878 stattgefunden hat. Tja und genau das kann eben nicht sein, da meine Tochter alleine wohnt und eben an diesem Tag in der Arbeit war. Wir haben ja sogar die Anwesenheitsbescheinigung von ihrem Arbeitgeber vorgelegt, daß wird von der Firma aber total ignoriert. Also wer bitte soll denn telefoniert haben?
Weiß denn jemand wie so ein Prüfprotokoll auszusehen hat??????


----------



## Teleton (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Weiß denn jemand wie so ein Prüfprotokoll auszusehen hat??????


Hier steht was zu den Mindestanforderungen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...45-i-telekommunikationsgesetz.html#post256884


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo alle miteinander,


ich hatte ja hier schon einen Beitrag in Sachen Anschreiben Gegenwehr an Diagonal Inkasso die auch darauf geantwortet haben, aber, ein Wort vorweg:

in meinem Fall ist ja angeblich die SNT Multiconnect GmbH "die vermeintlich  Geschädigte" und wird durch Diagonal Inkasso vertreten. Lustig, das SNT selbst auch ein Inkasso Unternehmen betreibt, die SNT AG. Wer jetzt einmal die Logos von snt-ag.de und snt-multiconnect.de vergleichen möchte ...

Wie gesagt, auf mein Schreiben haben die Damen und Herren (in zwei getrennten Schreiben) genau so wie ich es nicht anders erwartet habe geantwortet: einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis in Form einer selbstgebastelten Excel Tabelle geliefert und das Prüfprotokoll mit windiger Ausrede "ich hätte doch und müsste doch und überhaupt", nicht erbracht. Darauf bekommen die Inkasso Damen und Herren natürlich eine Antwort (auch wenn das nicht nötig wäre), die wie folgt ausgefallen ist:

– in Frage stellen der selbstgebastelten Excel Tabelle (genannt EVN)

– nochmaliges Einfordern des Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 45 i, Urteil Amtsgericht Papenburg (Entscheidung vom 30.10.2008, Az. 4 C 247/08 )

– Einforderung der Vollmachtsurkunde gemäß § 174 BGB

– sowie das untersagen der telefonischen Kontaktaufnahme.

Weiter gehts :–)

Ich gehe davon aus das auch hier nur wieder mit "Zermürbungstaktik" das übliche Blablabla als Antwort und weitere Zahlungsaufforderungen kommen werden. 


Mit besten Grüßen an alle die sich zu Recht wehren.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

... Nachtrag zu meinem Eintrag von heute morgen:

schneller wie gedacht hat Diagonal Inkasso auf meine erneute Einforderungen mit den üblichen Worthülsen geantwortet (ohne auch nur mit einem Buchstaben auf meine Forderungen einzugehen:

... wir haben Ihre Nachricht erhalten. Unsere Auftraggeberin SNT Multiconnect GmbH besteht auf Einzahlung der Gesamtforderung. .... letzte Gelegenheit die leidige Sache außergerichtlich zu regeln.

Und wie schon vermutet:
- der Nachweis eines brauchbaren EVN: Fehlanzeige
- der Nachweis des Prüfprotokolls gemäß Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 45 i: Fehlanzeige
- der Nachweis der Vollmachtsurkunde gemäß § 174 BGB: Fehlanzeige

Sieht doch sehr nach dem Versuch des vorsätzlichem Betrug aus und freue mich ganz entspannt auf die hoffentlich stattfindende gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung.

Also, haltet durch und wehret euch. Mit besten Grüßen.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo,

ich hätte hier mal eine bitte. und zwar habe ich von einen kollegen erfahren, das schreiben auch mit verschiedener Kontonummern und Bankleitzahl zugeschickt werden. könnte mir jemand die kontonummer und bankleitzahl per email schicken, damit ich dieses überprüfen kann. bitte an [email protected] schicken. danke im vorraus


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*



bernd456 schrieb:


> Auf meiner E-plus Rechnung sind Verbindungen zu 11865
> (SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co. KG
> Wilhelm-Hale-Strasse 50
> 80639 München)
> ...




Hallo

ich hätte hier mal eine bitte. und zwar habe ich von einen kollegen erfahren, das schreiben auch mit verschiedener Kontonummern und Bankleitzahl zugeschickt werden. könnte mir jemand die kontonummer und bankleitzahl per email schicken, damit ich dieses überprüfen kann. bitte an ***@web.de schicken. danke im vorraus


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

... Nachricht für "webwatcher":

in dem Beitrag vom 02.06.09, 12:05:23 hat such noch eine E-Mail Adresse "versteckt" ;–)

Viele Grüße ...


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo,

da ich mich grade mit der diagonal inkasso auseinandersetze und nicht mehr die schreiben der snt multiconnect zur hand habe wollte ich mal hier nachfragen, ob es möglich ist die kontonummer und die bankleitzahl hier zu veröffentlichen. das schlimme an der sache ist, das sich mittlerweile rausgestellt hat, das die hauptforderung berechtigt ist, mir aber nicht die kontoverbindung von snt genannt wird. ich werde halt nur an die diagonal inkasso weiter verwiesen und die rechnung stetig steigt. kann mir bitte jemand aus der not helfen.


danke


----------



## krennz (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hi,

eins versteh ich jetzt nicht.
 Soweit ich hier bei allen Postings gelesen habe, wird die Forderung der SNT bestritten. 
 Wieso sagst Du jetzt, dass sie zu recht besteht?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

hallo.

bei mir war jetzt das problem das ich beim teleshop angerufen hatte um eine bestellung rückgängig zu machen  ,,wegen falschen artikel versandt,, und hatte bei der 11898 angerufen da diese als einziges ausgeschildert war. jetzt ist durch meheren akten durchforsten rausgekommen, das diese 1,58€ / min kostet. da mittlerweile die kosten auf knapp 100 € gestiegen sind und die Hauptforderung mittlerweile doch berechtigt ist, dachte ich das mir jemand die kontoverbindung schickt ( da ich den brief von der snt verlegt habe ) um dies zu bereinigen


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo mal wieder,
also bei mir ist die Anwaltskanzlei des SNT Inkassobüros doch wirklich sehr hartnäckig. Ich hatte ja schon ein paar mal geschrieben. Wir waren zwischenzeitlich schon beim Mahnbescheid, gegen den ich Widerspruch eingelegt habe. Nun kommt erneut ein Anwaltsschreiben, daß ich den Betrag bezahlen soll, da die Forderung rechtens wäre, sonst würden sie einen Vollstreckungsbescheid veranlassen und es würde zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommen, in dem dann nur noch mehr Kosten auf mich zukommen würden.
Zwischenzeitlich bin ich soweit, daß ich nun doch einen Anwalt einschalten werde.
Im Gegenzug werde ich aber Anzeige gegen diese SNT Multiconnet erstatten, denn es ist wirklich böswillig was die treiben.
Es wurde schriftlich vorgelegt, daß von dem von Ihnen angegebenen Apperat dieses Gespräch nicht stattgefunden haben kann, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt keiner Zuhause sondern auf der Arbeit war. Ich habe denen sogar eine Bescheinigung des Arbeitgebers vorgelegt, daß interessiert die gar nicht.
Kann ich denn jetzt immernoch so ein Prüfprotokoll anfordern? Das hab ich nämlich nie erhalten, nur eine formloses Schreiben auf meine Anfrage, wann und um welche Zeit das Gespräch stattgefunden haben soll. Das Ganze zieht sich nun schon seit 10.10.2008. Und wir sind von 100,38 € zwischenzeitlich bei weit über 200,-- € gelandet.
HAT MAN DENN KEINE HANDHABE GEGEN SOLCHE VERBRECGER!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Kann mir vielleicht mal jemand sagen, wie dieses Prüfprotokoll gem. TKG § 45i denn eigentlich auszusehen hat?
Dann kann es auch nach Monaten noch angefordert werden? Mein Fall ist nämlich schon vom Oktober 08. Auf meine Anfrage bzgl. des Verbindungsnachweises kam nur ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis, aber kein Prüfprotokoll.
Kann ich das auch jetzt noch fordern? Nachdem nun der Mahnbescheid kam, ich Einspruch eingelegt hatte und nun wieder ein Drohschreiben der Anwaltskanzlei/Inkasso der Fa. SNT Multiconnect erhalten habe???????


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Die Mindestanforderungen an das Prüfprotokoll sind hier schon einmal gepostet worden, nachzulesen hier:

AG Papenburg: Mehrwertdienste+Prüfung nach § 45 i TKG

Natürlich kann man das auch jetzt noch nachträglich einfordern, Inkasso bzw. RA werden sich rausreden mit: "das hätte vom Anschlussinhaber innerhalb von xx Wochen beim Telefonnetzbetreiber eingefordert werden müssen", ist aber bewusst falsch.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

seit gestern kloppe ich mich mit snt und der diagonal auch rum... schön ist, dass ich bis letzten freitag nicht einmal einen telefonanschluss hatte... das kommt jetzt mal richtig gut.
anbei meine korrespondenz mit denen:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich glaube kaum, dass das dem entspricht, was ich von Ihnen fordere.
Sie können mir den unterzeichneten Vertrag auch gern eingescannt per eMail zukommen lassen.
Sie haben bis zum 01.07.2009 Zeit, mir genau das zu schicken.
Sie können gern eine Einwohnermeldeamtsanfrage stellen, die Ihnen nur mitteilen wird, dass ich nicht mehr in Deutschland lebe.
Sollte ich wiederholt keine vernünftige Antwort von Ihnen erhalten, werde ich rechtliche Schritte einleiten.

Sie beweisen mir, dass ich einen Vertrag mit der Firma SNT Multiconnect geschlossen habe, oder ich werde dafür sorgen, dass Sie das letzte Mal solche Aktionen durchgeführt haben. Die entsprechende staatliche Behörde ist bereits informiert. Auch diese eMail wird ihr im Nachhinein weitergeleitet.

MfG

H.

PS: Sie sind nicht mein Team, also lassen Sie das und sorgen dafür, dass Sie mir den Vertrag zusenden.

Am 17. Juni 2009 09:47 schrieb diagonal inkasso gmbh <[email protected]>:
- Zitierten Text ausblenden -

    Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
    gerne versuchen wir die Angelegenheit für Sie zu klären. Teilen Sie uns dafür bitte Ihre aktuelle Anschrift mit, da wir andernfalls eine Einwohnermeldeamtsanfrage stellen werden, die mit weiteren Kosten für Sie verbunden sein wird.
    Mfg
    Ihr diagonal-team

        -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
        Von: H [mailto:[email protected]]
        Gesendet: Dienstag, 16. Juni 2009 14:10
        An: [email protected]
        Betreff: Re: E-Mahnung der diagonal Inkasso GmbH

        Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

        wer ist denn SNT Multiconnect?
        Wann soll ich eine vertragliche Bindung mit SNT Multiconnect eingegangen sein?
        Gibt es darüber einen schriftlichen, von mir unterzeichneten, Vertrag?
        Ich werde dieses nicht so hinnehmen und behalte mir rechtliche Schritte vor.

        Bitte übersenden Sie mir die von mir unterzeichneten Vertragsunterlagen zu, die den Anspruch von SNT Multiconnect belegen, da ich ansonsten von Betrug ausgehen muss und dann auf jeden Fall rechtliche Schritte einleiten werde.

        Sollte bis zum 01.07.2009 kein Vertrag zugesandt sein worden, betrachte ich Ihre Aufforderung als gegenstandslos.

        Mit verwunderten Grüßen

        H

        Am 16. Juni 2009 10:24 schrieb <[email protected]>:

            Auftraggeberin: SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co.KG
            Telefongebühren
            -----------------------------------------------
            bitte unbedingt angeben:
            Aktenzeichen: [......]
            -----------------------------------------------
            Kundennummer: [.........]
            Rechnungsnummer: [........]
            Rechnungsdatum: [..........]
            -----------------------------------------------
             0,64 EUR Hauptforderung
             0,13 EUR Zinsen
             2,00 EUR Gläubigerkosten
             34,00 EUR Inkassokosten
             19,00 EUR Auslagenpauschale
             0,00 EUR verauslagte Kosten
             0,00 EUR abzgl. geleisteter Zahlungen
            -----------------------------------------------
             55,77 EUR Zahlungsrückstand
            -----------------------------------------------


            MAHNUNG

            Sehr geehrter Herr H,

            Sie haben bei unserer Auftraggeberin SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co.KG eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen, jedoch haben Sie es versäumt diese auszugleichen.

            Um Ihnen die Kosten einer Adressermittlung zu ersparen, bitten wir umgehend um die Angabe Ihrer aktuellen Wohnanschrift.

            Wenn Sie den Betrag in Höhe von 55,77 EUR nicht in einer Summe zahlen können, vereinbaren Sie mit uns eine Ratenzahlung.

            Andernfalls überweisen Sie den Gesamtbetrag sofort, unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens, auf unser u. g. Konto.

            Zahlungsempfänger: diagonal inkasso gmbh
            Kontonr.: [..........]
            Bankleitzahl: 200 505 50
            Betrag: 55,77 EUR
            Verwendungszweck: [..........]

            [...........]
            Als Inkassogesellschaft von dem Präsidenten des Landgerichts zugelassen

            diagonal inkasso gmbh
            Tel. 0180 / 50 600 28
            Fax 0180 / 50 600 21
            (14ct./min ggf. abweichende Mobilfunkgebühren)

            Diese Mail ist ausschliesslich für den genannten Empfaenger bestimmt. Sie enthaelt streng vertrauliche Informationen. Jede Verbreitung des Inhalts, auch teilweise, ist untersagt. Falls Sie diese Mail versehentlich erhielten, informieren Sie bitte unverzueglich den Absender und loeschen Sie diese Mail endgueltig von jedem Rechner, auch Ihrem Mailserver.

            This mail contains strictly confidential information and is intended only for the person to which it is addressed. Any dissemination, even partly, is prohibited. If you received this mail in error, please contact the sender and delete this mail finally from any computer, including your mailserver.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

habe eben mit Multiconnect telefoniert und mal nachgefragt, was das denn sei...

die antwort war:

ein faxabruf am 27.03.2007

aha... ein faxabruf ohne fax...
von einem anschluss, an dem ich nicht gelebt habe, schon gar nicht zu dem zeitpunkt.
habe der netten dame so eben erklärt, dass sie sich dringendst einen neuen job suchen solle, da ich jetzt zum anwalt renne und klage einreichen werde


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen*

Moin!

Also... ich hab jetzt auch Kontakt zu diagonal Inkasso/SNT Multiconnect.

Und zwar habe ich am 20.04.07 tatsächlich eine 0900er Nummer bemüht und 1,09€ Kosten gehabt.
Die Telekomrechnung war aber an anderer Stelle falsch, daher habe ich sie nicht gezahlt, bzw. erst später, nach Klärung, und da dann eben nur den gerechtfertigten Teil - und da die Telekom mir die gerechtfertigte Summe nannte, eben nur die. Da fielen die 1,09€ leider raus...

am 28.04.09(!) hab ich dann die erste Mahnung mit einer Forderung über 10,99€ (!) erhalten. Um das alles zu klären (ich musste ja erstmal rausfinden, was da wann wo wieso passiert war), brauchte ich etwas mehr Zeit. Am 07.06.09 habe ich dann aber brav die 10,99€ bezahlt, weil ich mir dachte, dass ich mir Ärger und Zeit sparen könnte.

Mittlerweile wollen die (und da haben sie die 10,99 schon von abgezogen!) 45,01€!!!

Was kann ich denn nun tun?

Danke für Rat und Hilfe!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

gemäß des Fernmeldegesetztes sind Sie verpflichtet, den Nachweis für die Inanspruchnahme und das Nichtbegleichen der Posten nachzuweisen.
Ich hatte Ihnen hierfür eine Frist bis zum 01. Juli 2009 gesetzt, die Sie verstreichen lassen haben.
Damit erachte ich Ihren unbegründeten Forderungen als Nichtig und stelle Ihnen hiermit eigene Forderungen, die Sie in Form eines Barchecks, gern eingescannt, an diese eMail-Adresse senden können.

Telefonat mit der Firma SNT Multiconnect zur Klärung des Sachverhalts:

20 Minuten á 0,02 € inkl. MwSt

Prüfung der eigenen Unterlagen der Jahre 2006, 2007 und 2008:

3 Tage á 2 Stunden

Stundenlohn brutto: 25 €

Die Gesamtsumme, die ich Ihnen hiermit in Rechnung stelle, beträgt somit 150,40 € inkl. MwSt (126,39 € zzgl. 19% MwSt.)

Ferner teile ich Ihnen hiermit mit, dass ich rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie und die Firma SNT Multiconnect einleiten werde, sollten nicht umgehend meine Forderungen gegen Sie erfüllt werden.

Die Mitteilung meiner postalischen Anschrift verweigere ich Ihnen, da ich keinerlei geschäftliche Kontakte zu Ihnen oder der Firma SNT Multiconnect wünsche.

Herzlichst

Ihr

H


Am 10. Juli 2009 09:44 schrieb <[email protected]>:
- Zitierten Text ausblenden -

    Auftraggeberin: SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co.KG
    Telefongebühren
    -----------------------------------------------
    bitte unbedingt angeben:
    Aktenzeichen: [.........]
    -----------------------------------------------
    Kundennummer: [.........]
    Rechnungsnummer: [.........]
    Rechnungsdatum: [.........]
    -----------------------------------------------
     0,64 EUR Hauptforderung
     0,13 EUR Zinsen
     2,00 EUR Gläubigerkosten
     46,00 EUR Inkassokosten
     19,00 EUR Auslagenpauschale
     0,00 EUR verauslagte Kosten
     0,00 EUR abzgl. geleisteter Zahlungen
    -----------------------------------------------
     67,77 EUR Zahlungsrückstand
    -----------------------------------------------


    MAHNUNG

    Sehr geehrter Herr H,

    Sie haben bei unserer Auftraggeberin SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co.KG eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen, jedoch haben Sie es versäumt diese auszugleichen.

    Um Ihnen die Kosten einer Adressermittlung zu ersparen, bitten wir umgehend um die Angabe Ihrer aktuellen Wohnanschrift.

    Wenn Sie den Betrag in Höhe von 67,77 EUR nicht in einer Summe zahlen können, vereinbaren Sie mit uns eine Ratenzahlung.

    Andernfalls überweisen Sie den Gesamtbetrag sofort, unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens, auf unser u. g. Konto.

    Zahlungsempfänger: diagonal inkasso gmbh
    Kontonr.: [.........]
    Bankleitzahl: 200 505 50
    Betrag: 67,77 EUR
    Verwendungszweck: [.........]

    IBAN: [.........]
    BIC/SWIFT: [.........]

    Als Inkassogesellschaft von dem Präsidenten des Landgerichts zugelassen

    diagonal inkasso gmbh
    Tel. 0180 / 50 600 28
    Fax 0180 / 50 600 21
    (14ct./min ggf. abweichende Mobilfunkgebühren)

    Diese Mail ist ausschliesslich für den genannten Empfaenger bestimmt. Sie enthaelt streng vertrauliche Informationen. Jede Verbreitung des Inhalts, auch teilweise, ist untersagt. Falls Sie diese Mail versehentlich erhielten, informieren Sie bitte unverzueglich den Absender und loeschen Sie diese Mail endgueltig von jedem Rechner, auch Ihrem Mailserver.

    This mail contains strictly confidential information and is intended only for the person to which it is addressed. Any dissemination, even partly, is prohibited. If you received this mail in error, please contact the sender and delete this mail finally from any computer, including your mailserver.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

[...]


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo zusammen,

nach meiner wiederholten Einforderung des Einzelverbindungsnachweis, des Prüfprotokolls und der Vollmachtsurkunde spielt in meinem Fall diagonal Inkasso 'toter Mann'. Um die wieder ein bisken auf Trab zu bringen hat diagonal Inkasso folgendes Schreiben bekommen:


Sehr geehrte Inkasso Damen und Herren,

gemäß Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) fordere ich Sie hiermit auf mir:

1. unverzüglich offenzulegen, welche Daten außer der oben aufgeführten Adresse Sie über meine durch diesen Namen/diese Adressen identifizierte Person gespeichert haben, und aus welchen Quellen sämtliche mich betreffenden Daten stammen.
§ 6 Abs. 2, § 28 Abs. 4, § 34 Abs. 1-3 BDSG

2. den Verwendungszweck sämtlicher mich betreffenden Daten ebenfalls unverzüglich offenzulegen. § 34 Abs. 1, § 43 Abs. 3 BDSG

Ich setze Ihnen zur Erfüllung dieser Forderung eine Frist von zwei Wochen beginnend mit dem Erhalt dieses Schreibens. Sollten Sie dieses Schreiben ignorieren, sehe ich mich gezwungen, den zuständigen Landesdatenschutzbeauftragten zu informieren. 
Weitere rechtliche Schritte behalte ich mir vor. §38 Abs. 4, § 43 Abs. 3 BDSG

Hochachtungsvoll




Wie zu erwarten kam hierauf keine Reaktion - somit ging der ganze Vorgang nach Fristablauf an den:

Bundesbeauftragten für den Datenschutz und die Informationsfreiheit, Bonn

mit folgendem Anschreiben:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

eine angebliche Forderung der Firma SNT Multiconnect GmbH über Euro 1,99 vom xx.03.2007 wird seit xx.03.2009 durch diagonal Inkasso bei mir eingefordert. 
Eine angebliche Mahnung vom xx.xx.2009 (die in einem Schreiben von Diagonal Inkasso vom xx.xx.2009 erstmalig aufgelistet wird) habe ich von SNT Multiconnect nie erhalten und auch die angebliche “Leistung” über Euro 1,99 nie in Anspruch genommen. Ich gehe hier vielmehr vom Datenmissbrauch und Versuch des Betrugs aus.

Entsprechend eingeforderte eindeutige Nachweise über die Inanspruchnahme der angeblichen Leistung hat diagonal Inkasso bis heute nicht liefern können, ebenso ist diagonal Inkasso meiner Aufforderung vom xx.xx.2009 gemäß Bundesdatenschutzgesetz nicht nachgekommen (zugestellt per Einschreiben/Rückschein am xx.xx.2009).

Eigenartiger Weise läuft die gesamte Korrespondenz auch ausschließlich über Adress- und Kontodaten von Diagonal Inkasso, die mit Schreiben vom xx.xx.2009 ebenso versuchten unter Vorwand meine Kontodaten ohne Nachweis über die Rechtmäßigkeit dieses Handelns zu erschleichen.

Die gesamte Korrespondenz mit/von diagonal Inkasso als Kopien in der Anlage. Die Vorgehensweise der beiden genannten Unternehmen ist nach gründlicher Recherche wohl kein Einzelfall sondern Methode im großen Stil.

Ich hoffe, das Sie mir in dieser Angelegenheit weiterhelfen können und verbleibe
mit freundlichen Grüssen


So, wie es weitergeht - ich werde es hier posten :–)


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Ich habe heute Post von der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei KSP in Hamburg bekommen und war erstmal völlig von der Rolle. Zuerst mal erinnere ich mich nicht jemals schon etwas von denen gehört zu haben, noch wüßte ich absolut nicht was die eigentlich von mir wollen. 

Hier mal das Schreiben:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Forderungsangelegenheit der SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co. KG gegen Sie
> zur Kundennummer: xxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


Muß/Sollte ich reagieren und Details zu dieser Angelegenheit anfordern? Oder sollte ich das Ganze gleich meinem Anwalt übergeben? Für eure Antworten bedanke ich mich bereits jetzt im voraus. 

LG Petra


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo Petra,

die Damen und Herren RA KSP sind keine Unbekannten - der Eintrag ist zwar schon etwas älter, hilft dir aber hoffentlich weiter: Samirae.de Daily Weblog  Blog Archive  KSP Rechtsanwälte - Betrug per Internet

Viele Grüße
Cipolo


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo Cipolo,

vielen herzlichen Dank für den Link. Der hilft mir sehr gut weiter. Ich werde auf jeden Fall gleich am Montag meinen Anwalt aufsuchen und ihn bitten da nähere Informationen einzuholen.

LG Petra


----------



## wütend (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

so, ein Anruf beim Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragten brachte mich zum Landesdatenschutzbeauftragten des Landes Niedersachsen, denn die sind für diagonal inkasso zuständig.

die allgemeine telefonnummer lautet: 0511-120 4500

dort versprach man mir, sich mit der firma in verbindung zu setzen.
dementsprechend habe ich jetzt meine gesammelten emails dorthin weitergeleitet und warte nun ab, wie die reagieren, denn dort müssen die reagieren.

ich kann euch allen nur empfehlen, euch mit den entsprechenden behörden in verbindung zu setzen und dort den sachverhalt zu erklären.

wie schon geschrieben: § 34 BDSG ist hier der entsprechende knackpunkt, den auch diagonal inkasso erfüllen muss.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo,
hat jemand zufälligerweise die Kontonr. und BLZ von SNT Multiconnect auf der Rechnung stehen - würden mich interessieren .... geht um eine Begleichung die ich vorgenommen habe und die behaupten jetzt ich hätte die falschen Kontodaten angegeben. Wäre viel Hilfe wenn ich das Ganze vergleichen könnte. Danke. der howie


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo zusammen, 

für alle, die wegen unrechtmäßiger Forderungen seitens SNT Multiconnect bzw. 
diagonal Inkasso belästigt werden - hier ein paar nützliche Links:

Hauptseite - Antispam Wiki

Hauptseite - Antispam Wiki

Und vor allem: bloß nicht zahlen!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo zusammen,

es ist ja wirklich interessant, hier zu lesen, wieviele Personen ebenfalls Probleme mit der KSP-Kanzlei sowie der diagonal Inkasso GmbH haben.

Auch ich habe seit geraumer Zeit Ärger mit beiden Instanzen.
Die angebliche Forderung der SNT Multiconnect aus dem Jahre 2007 wurde zunächst von KSP eingefordert.
Alle Beschwerden und Widersprüche verliefen im Sande, schließlich gab es eine überraschende Kontopfändung.
Überraschend deshalb, weil wir kein Schreiben vom Gericht erhielten. Anwaltskanzleien müssen ja  zunächst gerichtlich erwirken, ein Konto pfänden zu dürfen.
Erst die Bank händigte uns das Schreiben vom Gericht aus.
Somit hatten wir keine Möglichkeit, Widerspruch einzulegen, bevor es zur Kontopfändung kam.

Es sei zwischendurch gesagt, daß die Telefonnummer tatsächlich in Anspruch genommen wurde (für ein Onlinespiel), insgesamt fünf Mal.
Die Rechnungsbeträge im Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telefonrechnung stimmten nicht mit der Inanspruchname der Servicenummer überein, insgesamt haben wir angeblich 11 Mal diese Nummer benutzt.

Wie dem auch sei, bei einem Gespräch mit unserem Telefonanbieter wurde uns versichert, daß sämtliche Forderungen an Drittanbieter (in diesem Falle SNT Multiconnect) pünktlich an selbige abgeführt wurden.
Zum Beweis schickte uns der Telefonanbieter die Auszüge zu.
Hinzu kommt, daß wir 2008 nocheinmal separat knapp 10 EUR an Multiconnect überwiesen hatten, nachdem eine Mahnung kam. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wußten wir nicht, daß bereits über den Telefonanbieter alles bezahlt worden war.

Ein Anruf bei der KSP-Kanzlei brachte nichts außer Frechheiten der angeblichen Anwältin am Telefon.
Auf unsere Schreiben wegen der unrechtmäßigen Kontopfändung wurde von keiner Seite reagiert.

Und nun erhielten wir ein Schreiben von der Diagonal Inkasso GmbH, daß wir noch an die Firma SNT Multiconnect zu zahlen hätten.
Auch hier gab es wieder Beschwerden und Schreiben, die komplett ignoriert wurden.
Nach weiteren E-Mails und Briefen an SNT und diagonal Inkasso übernahm schließlich die Anwaltskanzlei Peters & Pallaske im Auftrag der SNT Multiconnect SOWIE der diagonal Inkasso GmbH die Angelegenheit und fordert inzwischen einen Betrag über mehr als 100 EUR.

Erneut erhielten alle Parteien Schreiben von uns mitsamt den Auszügen unseres Telefonanbieters und unseres Kontoauszugs über die Extra-Zahlung mit einer Androhung rechtlicher Konsequenzen, wenn wir weiterhin belästigt werden und nicht das Geld, das gepfändet wurde, umgehend zurückerhalten.

Die Antwort bestand aus drei Sätzen, in denen die Rechtsanwälte Peters & Pallaske lediglich schrieben, daß die SNT trotzdem auf den Betrag bestehe und wir zahlen sollten, um
diese "leidige Angelegenheit" außergerichtlich zu regeln.

Trotz Beweise unsererseits, daß bereits alles mehrfach bezahlt wurde, wird weiterhin auf Zahlung bestanden.
Hinzu kommt, daß TROTZ (unrechtmäßiger) Pfändung Anfang des Jahres eine WEITERE Forderung kam.

Selbstverständlich werden nun sämtliche Parteien, die in dieser Angelegenheit fordern und auch gepfändet haben, zurAnzeige gebracht.


----------



## Teleton (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Wenn gepfändet wurde muss bereits ein Titel in der Welt sein. Vermutlich ist da was bei der Zustellung schiefgelaufen. Solange derTitel in der Welt ist, kommt es auf die Frage, ob die Forderung ursprünglich bestand gar nicht an. 
Lass schnellstens durch einen Anwalt prüfen, wie (vermutlich der Mahn und Vollstreckungsbescheid) zugestellt wurde, möglicherweise ist da noch was zu retten.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Bei der Rufnummer handelt es sich um das Callcenter, welches für E-Plus arbeitet. Die Rufnummer ist quasi die Hotline!Vielleicht durch eine Rufumleitung entstanden?!


----------



## Valeris (10 November 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hallo,

ich hab heute 2 nette Briefe erhalten: Einmal Rechnung von der T-Com das SNT-Multiconnect von mir 110,nochwas € von mir haben will, dann nochmal von der Firma selbst und fordern 62,53€.

Das Gespräch mit der 0900er Nummer soll am 08.10. zusatnde gekommen sein, Es kam auch tatsächlich ein gespräch in Höhe von 3,99€ zustande am 07.10.. Das Gespräch dauerte 1 Minute welche wir auch bezahlt haben. Weitere Anrufe sind nicht aufgelistet auf der Rechnung von SNT und auf der T-Com Rechnung steht dasselbe.

Wie können innerhalb von nur 4 Wochen soviele Kosten für nur einen Anruf für 3,99€ entstehen und warum sind die Forderungen verschieden obwohl es um dasselbe Gespräch geht? Und was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Valeris (12 November 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

Hat sich bei mir erledigt. HAbe nochmal ein Schreiben erhalten dass denen ein Fehler unterlaufen ist und haben sich entschuldigt.

So unseriös scheinen die wohl doch nicht zu sein, ausser das die Mahnkosten unverschämt hoch sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: SNT Multiconnect Verbindungen zu 11865 auf der Rechnung*

ich habe auch schwierigkeiten mit denen,aber auf grund dessen,dass ich seit nem halben jahr finanzielle probleme durch arbeitsunfähigkeit habe. vorher gab es nie rückbuchungen der sonstiges.. alles bezahlt. ich bekomme 480 euro krankengeld u 100 hartz 4 aufstockung u ksp meint ich muss ne monatliche rate von 100 euro zahlen,niedriger gehts net.. hallo??? ich muss noch leben.. naja heut bekam ich ich n anruf auf das handy meiner mitbewohnerin. die tussi am anderen ende hat sich nicht mal vorgestellt.. u drohungen ausgesprochen. ich hab der erstmal gesagt das alles beim schuldnerberater liegt.hab nämlich 10000 euro am hintern mit nem bankkredit eingerechnet. habe gesagt das alles auf ne privatinsolvenz hinaus läuft,denn erstmal werd ich net arbeiten können und. die haben 3 fälle von mir,unter anderem mein alter arbeitgeber eplus.. erschreckend mit was für ner firma die  zusammen arbeiten,wo sie doch soooo wert auf service legen. unbekannt haben die mich angerufen,was seit diesem jahr gesetzlich verboten ist,sollte man schon wissen wenn man im juristischen bereich arbeitet.


----------



## BenTigger (14 April 2015)

Wow, erster Beitrag Oktober 2007...
und die Bundesnetzagentur hat schnellsten reagiert.
Nach nur 7,5 Jahren hat sie die Nummern abgeschaltet....



> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat nach mehreren Beschwerden zwei dubiosen Auskunftsdiensten die Nummern 11865 und 11878 abgeschaltet. Gleichzeitig wurde den hinter den Angeboten stehenden Unternehmen verboten, Rechnungen zu stellen und Forderungen einzutreiben.



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...ltet-dubiose-Auskunftsnummern-ab-2602309.html


----------



## bernhard (14 April 2015)

Betrügen gehört in der Telekommunikationsbranche zur Brauchtumspflege.

Was dort erläutert wird, ist nach normalen Maßstäben Betrug.

Was passiert hier? Nichts.

Ok, die Nummern sich weg. Muss man halt neue beantragen.


----------

